# Western Frontages



## pilot4747 (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy new Year to all fellow G scalers in the USA. I am busy building a Tourist town modelled on Tombstone with Allan DStreet and the OK Corral being the feature. Looking around for background scenery I came across a new site thats worth a visit, and its here in the UK of all places. They do frontages in various styles and boardwalks can be added also. They are moulded with resin and the effect is very good, with nice sharp edges and an authentic look to them. Just the job for areas where fence work needs hiding and room is at a premium. I think they ship Wordwide so take a look at

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23V_Hi6xprE&feature=uploademail

Any contact info on imitation cactus and trees for my Tombstone project would be greatly appreciated.

Have a great 2012!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi there. If your looking for artificial cacti I am assuming this will be an indoor layout. On my indoor western themed layout my cacti came from ebay. A guy was selling resin castings but I haven't seen them again. Smaller cacti can be found through Missions of California Educational Projects sold here through Micheal's craft stores.HCAY9331CACTUS according to the package I have. These are small only 2-3" high where my resin cacti are 4-6". Craft stores are also good for trees and shrubs. I also use lichen alot. It makes great tumbleweeds.


----------



## pilot4747 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. They will be outside actually. I was over in Kansas a couple of years ago visiting Raymond Manley`s MTH set up and became involved in a train show at the Great Western Mall where I picked up some great imitation Cactus that have been outside in my garden ever since and still fool people and look like new. They are made of soft plastic.Can I find them now? Not a chance







I have searched the netfor months for them and come up with nothing. 
I will keep looking and follow your link info. Good luck and I would be interested in seeing some pics of your Western Town.

Cheers


----------

